# Just One More Dog



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just One more Dog!

One Dog Is No Trouble And Two Are So Funny
The Third One Is Easy, The Fourth One's A Honey

... The Fifth Is Delightful, The Sixth One's A Breeze
You Find You Can Live With A Housefly With Ease

So How 'Bout Another? Would You Really Dare?
They're Really Quite Easy, But Oh Lord, The Hair!

With Dogs On The Sofa And Dogs On The Bed
And Crates In The Kitchen Its No Bother You Said

They're Really No Trouble, Their Manners Are Great
What's Just One More Dane And One More Little Crate?

The Sofa Is Hairy, The Windows Are Crusty
The Floor Is All Footprints, The Furniture's Dusty

The Housekeeping suffers But What Do You Care?
Who Minds A Few Nose prints And A Little More Hair?

So Let's Keep A Puppy, You Can Always Find Room
And A Little More Time For The Dust Cloth And Broom

There's Hardly A Limit To The Dogs You Can Add
The Thought Of A Cutback Sure Makes You Feel Sad

Each One Is Special, So Useful, So Funny
The Food Bill Grows Larger, You Owe The Vet Money

Your Folks Never Visit, Few Friends Come To Stay
Except Other Dog Folks Who Live The Same Way

Your Lawn Has Now Died and your Shrubs Are Dead Too
Your Weekends Are Busy, Your Off With Your Crew

There's Dog Food And Vitamins, Training And Shots
And Entries And Travel And Motels Which Cost Lots

Is It Worth It You Wonder? Are You Caught In A Trap?
Then That Favorite Comes Up And Climbs In Your Lap

His Look Says You're Special And You Know That You Will
Keep All The Critters In Spite Of The Bill

Some Just For Showing And Some Just To Breed
And Some Just For Loving, They All Fill A Need

Winter Is A Hassle But The Dogs Love It True
And They Must Have Their Walks Tho' You Are Numb And Blue

Late Evening Is Awful, You Scream And You Shout
At The Dogs On The Sofa Who Refuse To Go Out

The Dogs And The Dog Shows, The Travel, The Thrills
The Work And The Worry, The Pressure, The Bills

The Whole Thing Seems Worth It, The Dogs Are Your Life
They're Charming And Funny And Offset The Strife

Your Lifestyle Has Changed, Things Just Won't Be The Same
Yes Those Dogs Are Addictive And So's The Dog Game

-author unknown

Thought this was worth sharing! Sure put a smile on my face :wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!

I think I'm going to print it and post it on my fridge


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

VERY cute!!!

What can I say...its all so true....what is JUST ONE MORE!?!??!!? LOL :lol:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha ha-- I was thinking that you actually wrote that lovely little poem! 

I especially like this part: 

"Winter Is A Hassle But The Dogs Love It True
And They Must Have Their Walks Tho' You Are Numb And Blue"

A few days ago when it was especially cold in New York, I was underdressed for my 1-2 hour walk with Mateo in Central Park. My hands were numb, blue and hurting by the time I got home. I looked over at my dog and decided that his armpits would be the perfect antidote to cold hands. So I slid them in between his chest and his front legs. He didn't mind a bit... and my hands felt so much better!

I gave him a nice smooch on the top of his head as a thank you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Danes leg-pits are the best hand warmers!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Girl you are singing my song.......I'll never reach your status tho......


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

It's funny you posted this, just before Christmas we applied to rescue another male boxer, he was an absolutely beautiful 2 year old brindle male. I had emailed it to my husband just because, never thinking in a million years he would say yes, but he did. Only to find out that we are not considered an acceptable home because Dodger is still intact, and will be staying that way until he is 2, we had been thinking about simply leaving him intact because he is such an amazingly gentle soul, but if we want to rescue at all he has to get fixed. It was heartbreaking news, but it's certainly easy to see how 2 can turn into more :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I can not relate. Nope. Not at all. Lol


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know most people I know think I am a crazy dog lady because I have four I tell them I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Love it, it's so true!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I loveeeeeee this!!!!! We are getting #5 in June from Spain


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We are hopefully adding #6 sometime this year.... *fingers crossed*


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So sweet! Now thats a cute embroidery project! Gee if I was a bit more ambitious!!!!! Thanks for sharing!

PS you described my home and life who ever wrote this haha!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love it!
Thank you for sharing!


----------

